# a nice food source for the girls ...



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Do your figs winter without any special care there? I have to bring mine inside here.
Bill


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Dups!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut out the smaller branches a few months before the Spring time to 
root them directly in the soil or in a pot. Use the white fabric row covers
to cover them during the winter time. An established tree should overwinter fine.
Now you have more trees than what to do with them.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

All 4 varieties I have (celeste, brown turkey, yellow ischium and black mission) overwinter here w/ no problem -- no die-back at all. I planted 4 celestes from rooted twigs one fall, they died back to the ground (I thought they were goners), and in spring .... I spotted tiny green leaves coming up from the ground. And in 3 months: each tree was 10 feet tall! Amazing. Then again, they were on a side of my house (brick) next to a concrete drive, and the temp there probably reached 130+ degrees in summer. Figs really do love heat. They've been shielding the hot side of my place for years now in summer, and in winter -- when I want the sun -- the leaves fall, so ... plenty of light. What's not to love? Oh yeah -- and the fruit's great and abundant. I just picked a huge potful this a.m. - along with blackberries, grapes and paw paws.


----------

